# Thoughts on my new vertical scrog setup (108 lights).



## standard_model (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi!

I have been working on designing new grow rooms for our commercial facility (new to this business) and was looking at using pallet racking to be able to have a flower room with 2 levels.

The ceilings are 9' high, which gives 2 levels of 48" grow space(having the top lights on the ceiling). The white room will have a total of 108 lights with 36 of them on the lower level of the pallet racking and 72 of them mounted on the ceiling. 

I was going to use 2 - 42x44 Fluence LED lights per 4x8 section of pallet racking(lower level). The plants can grow up to 6" away from the bottom of the light for a total maximum plant height of 42"(with a 6x6x6 rockwool cube)

How many plants would you recommend to see in a 4x8 flood tray 42" max height plant with 2 LED lights? I see people recommend 1 plant per square foot, but I was wondering what the difference in yield would be if I ran more or less plants per square foot.

18 plants in a 4x8 flood tray with 2 lights (.563 plants per square foot);
24 plants in a 4x8 flood tray with 2 lights ( .75 plants per square foot); 
32 plants in a 4x8 flood tray with 2 lights ( 1 plant per square foot).
36 plants in a 4x8 flood tray with 2 lights ( 1.13 plants per square foot).

1.What do you guys think the best amount of plants to have in a 4x8 section is for best yield numbers?

2. There will be 1.5x the lights on the ceiling as opposed to the lower levels. Do you guys think the light setup is adequate? 

3. How much cooling do you guys think will be required for 108 SPYDRx Plus LED lights in a 1650 square foot room? They are 660 watt and over 900 PPFD.

4. With a 42" max plant height, how large should the veg plants be when starting the flower cycle?

5. Does plants per square foot matter when it comes to vegging from clones?

6. Looking at a sealed room with CO2. What is the best way to maintain VPD in a sealed room?

Thanks!


----------



## Bigfries (Dec 15, 2018)

Following. I’m planning on doing similar, but at home on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Sir420 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have been researching for a similar answer, the closest thing I can find to what I'm going to DiY in my garden is the vertical sea of green rack system like here https://www.google.com/search?q=vertical+sea+of+green&client=ms-android-huawei&prmd=ismvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjVneDL4YbhAhXiqFkKHfaTCbUQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&cshid=1552742840655&biw=393&bih=662#imgrc=ROaiWWRzsAgzxM


----------



## Sir420 (Mar 16, 2019)

I think it's better to have more racks and less vertical grow because I'm trying to minimize bud growth farthest away from light .. seems the best bud comes from the tip top of the plants right? Also led efficiency increases by having plants super close allowing lower wattage while keeping high ppfd across canopy! My#1 goal in this garden over quality quantity & ease.. is efficiency


----------

